# Studio One 5.2 VSL Auto Mapping



## pinki (Mar 8, 2021)

Wow this update introduces VSL Synchron auto mapping of articulations. Very impressive.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 8, 2021)

I cannot access the PreSonus site... frustrated. I have Sphere so I was looking forward to the release video...


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 8, 2021)

pinki said:


> Wow this update introduces VSL Synchron auto mapping of articulations. Very impressive.


Very Interesting. Where is that mentioned ? 

I don't see ver 5.2 announced on their website yet. But surely looking forward to any new improvements, and features in 5.2 

Thanks


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Very Interesting. Where is that mentioned ?
> 
> I don't see ver 5.2 announced on their website yet. But surely looking forward to any new improvements, and features in 5.2
> 
> Thanks


There was supposed to be a sneak peak at 12pm for all Sphere subscribers but it looks like their site is broken. I cannot access my account at all, nor is the Feed coming up in Studio One. Arghhh.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 8, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> There was supposed to be a sneak peak at 12pm for all Sphere subscribers but it looks like their site is broken. I cannot access my account at all, nor is the Feed coming up in Studio One. Arghhh.


A lot of traffic is going on currently I hear. Much more than expected. Everything fine here. Hope it works for you in a moment.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 8, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> There was supposed to be a sneak peak at 12pm for all Sphere subscribers but it looks like their site is broken. I cannot access my account at all, nor is the Feed coming up in Studio One. Arghhh.


Ok. I see. 

I'm not a Sphere Subscriber, so I'm not able to help here.Is 5.2 due to be out today ? or maybe later this week ? 

But if you get to see the video let us know what's new, and exciting. I'm sure they will post some more info. about 5.2 on their site shortly as well for all users to see. 

Presonus has been very quiet lately, so they must have been very busy adding some cool features to S15-Pro. 

Thanks.


----------



## pinki (Mar 8, 2021)

5.2 is great. The VSL implementation is a big deal.


----------



## pinki (Mar 8, 2021)

You just load an instrument in Synchron and bam, all articulations are named and integrated into S1 . VSL obviously are the first to implement this and other devs will follow.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 8, 2021)

pinki said:


> 5.2 is great. The VSL implementation is a big deal.


Yes, it surely is a big deal. Was this specifically done working with VSL Synchron Libraries. I always found it quite a challenge dealing with setting key-switches for their multi-layered tree system key-switching system, which can be confusing, and difficult to implement in a DAW.

I also think this is going to attract more media composers to S1Pro 5.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 8, 2021)

pinki said:


> You just load an instrument in Synchron and bam, all articulations are named and ready to go. VSL obviously are the first to implement this and other devs will follow.


Nice! Any other new features since I appear to be locked out of the damned site.


----------



## pinki (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes but I cannot remember them all, sorry!


----------



## pinki (Mar 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, it surely is a big deal. Was this specifically done working with VSL Synchron Libraries. I always found it quite a challenge dealing with setting key-switches for their multi-layered tree system key-switching system, which can be confusing, and difficult to implement in a DAW.
> 
> I also think this is going to attract more media composers to S1Pro 5.


Yes it gets rid of all the VSL topology and you just work in S1. It's a very thorough and well thought out implementation.

And yes- as soon as they put the score features in S1 I left Digital Performer after 20 years (-DP10 is a crash-fest for me) and have not looked back. Well, I did a little, because there are some things in DP I am so fond of, and it has helped me make a living for two decades, but, it's just... not as good as Studio One in most ways.


----------



## mixedmoods (Mar 8, 2021)

Wow – this comes unexpected and is amazing news!


----------



## Lukas (Mar 8, 2021)

> You just load an instrument in Synchron and bam, all articulations are named and ready to go. VSL obviously are the first to implement this and other devs will follow.


Exactly 



muziksculp said:


> But if you get to see the video let us know what's new, and exciting. I'm sure they will post some more info. about 5.2 on their site shortly as well for all users to see.


Tomorrow.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 8, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Yes. 5.2 will go live tomorrow.


That's Awesome  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 8, 2021)

I would love it if Presonus would make their own VST-Instrument Server/RACK, something like what VSL VE-Pro offers, but built-into S1-Pro's architecture, much more fluid workflow, and a considerable improvement in VST CPU usage. That hosts VST Instruments Outside of S1Pro, so one can change songs, without losing the Server/RACK instruments.


----------



## LynxUK (Mar 8, 2021)

Well I finally got in and quicly went through the video. Actually, the key switching improvements are pretty damn cool. Looks like there is UACC implementation. Looks like Presonus have opened up the API to sample developers, with VSL being the first. I have doubts that many other sample developers will be bothered to incorporate that type of integration. Is the time needed worth it, compared to the amount of library uses they have using S1. Time will tell.

No video improvements.

Tabalture improvements - guitar tab.

Usability enhancements to the splitter tool.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I would love it if Presonus would make their own VST-Instrument Server/RACK, something like what VSL VE-Pro offers, but built-into S1-Pro's architecture, much more fluid workflow, and a considerable improvement in VST CPU usage. That hosts VST Instruments Outside of S1Pro, so one can change songs, without losing the Server/RACK instruments.


But what would be the benefit on cloning VE Pro inside Studio One?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 8, 2021)

Lukas said:


> But what would be the benefit on cloning VE Pro inside Studio One?


Maybe I wasn't clear, I'm referring to a S1-Pro Server feature, that will host the instruments outside of S1-Pro. So, the Server will always be online, and ready to connect to any new song you open in studio one. Similar to what Hosting VE-Pro Locally on the DAW-Computer offers. I'm not talking about using it for Slave Computers/networking.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So, the Server will always be online, and ready to connect to any new song you open in studio one. Similar to what Hosting VE-Pro Locally on the DAW-Computer offers. I'm not talking about using it for Slave Computers/networking.


Okay, thanks. So far it's exactly what VE Pro offers - either locally or in the network. So I'd just wanted to hear your exact use-case.


----------



## pinki (Mar 8, 2021)

Atom and Faderport improvements are welcome

There is a lot more besides this (and Drum notation and Guitar notation). Sound variations.
Multiple voices for score view.
All new articulation switching is available on the iPad remote and Show Page has had a big overhaul with timeline and chord track incorporated. Big workspace improvements. Splitter tool enhancements and a smart midi tool.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 8, 2021)

The new Sound Variations is amazing. I hope OT and Spitfire jump on with this. It would be great to just load an instrument and all of the arts are automatically assigned!! 

Loving Studio One 5. Don't think I'm ever going back to Logic or Cubase at this point.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 8, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I hope OT and Spitfire jump on with this. It would be great to just load an instrument and all of the arts are automatically assigned!!


Let them know


----------



## Ben (Mar 8, 2021)

pinki said:


> Wow this update introduces VSL Synchron auto mapping of articulations. Very impressive.


The best thing since sliced bread 

For real: it's an awesome feature and I love it!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 8, 2021)

pinki said:


> Yes it gets rid of all the VSL topology and you just work in S1. It's a very thorough and well thought out implementation.


That's great. I can see myself using VSL Synchron Libraries more frequently in S1Pro 5.2


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 8, 2021)

pinki said:


> smart midi tool


----------



## tabulius (Mar 8, 2021)

Looking forward to see the update tomorrow when it is released for the rest of us mortals! Bummer to hear about the lack of video track update. Rest of the stuff sounds great.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 8, 2021)

What is the name for this new Auto-Key-switching feature they have for VSL, so we can request it to be implemented by OT, and Spitfire, and possibly other developers too ?

EDIT : Maybe it's called Articulation Auto-Mapping ? or ... ?


----------



## Lukas (Mar 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What is the name for this new Auto-Key-switching feature they have for VSL, so we can request it to be implemented by OT, and Spitfire, and possibly other developers too ?
> 
> EDIT : Maybe it's called Articulation Auto-Mapping ? or ... ?


This is still to be announced.


----------



## studioj (Mar 8, 2021)

this is huge IMO. A lot of time saved with this feature which is always the first thing I look for in software feature additions. Kudos to you VSL for adapting this first! and great job Presonus!


----------



## ennbr (Mar 8, 2021)

Was there a bullet list of features and fixes that could be posted


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 8, 2021)

Maybe we will begin seeing VSL video demos using Studio One Pro 5.2 instead of Logic Pro X soon.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 8, 2021)

If they are supporting VSL, I imagine they added support for multi-output key switches in S1?


----------



## pinki (Mar 8, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> If they are supporting VSL, I imagine they added support for multi-output key switches in S1?


I _think _so. They've added programme change key switching I think, and cc. I guess multi-output key switching is still needed for non-synchron player VSL.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 8, 2021)

pinki said:


> I _think _so. They've added programme change key switching I think, and cc. I guess multi-output key switching is still needed for non-synchron player VSL.


CC would be very helpful for Synchron Player and the Cinematic Studio Series. I hope they've added the ability to nudge MIDI by milliseconds via macros so we can adjust latency based on velocity. And of course, improved the color palette.


----------



## LynxUK (Mar 8, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> CC would be very helpful for Synchron Player and the Cinematic Studio Series. I hope they've added the ability to nudge MIDI by milliseconds via macros so we can adjust latency based on velocity. And of course, improved the color palette.


No mention of color palette changes...which for those of us who are color blind still means the whole palatte may as well be just black and white choices.


----------



## Wedge (Mar 8, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> CC would be very helpful for Synchron Player and the Cinematic Studio Series. I hope they've added the ability to nudge MIDI by milliseconds via macros so we can adjust latency based on velocity. And of course, improved the color palette.


As it is, I don't have the updated version. But you can make a macro that does that already. The only problem is that it works 1ms at a time so you have to do some pasting (it's much faster than using S1's macro maker) and because of that it will completely take over your history, so I recommend using it as early as possible and maybe clearing your history. The attached file once uncompressed, is the macro to move by 10ms. It is not a filetype that I could just attach here. It's basically an .XML so you can open it in a text editor and copy paste the 10 move statements until you have 300 or whatever you want.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 8, 2021)

Judd said:


> As it is, I don't have the updated version. But you can make a macro that does that already. The only problem is that it works 1ms at a time so you have to do some pasting (it's much faster than using S1's macro maker) and because of that it will completely take over your history, so I recommend using it as early as possible and maybe clearing your history. The attached file once uncompressed, is the macro to move by 10ms. It is not a filetype that I could just attach here. It's basically an .XML so you can open it in a text editor and copy paste the 10 move statements until you have 300 or whatever you want.


Yes, thanks - I know about this workaround. Creating 300 unnecessary history steps though is not ideal.


----------



## maestro2be (Mar 8, 2021)

This is an unexpected cool update being that I am heavy VSL. Can’t wait to try it out.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 9, 2021)

Just loaded 5.2 today. WOW WOW WOW! Loving the VSL integration. This has kind of brought me back to the VSL fold because of it to be honest. Playing through all my VSL libraries now and loving it. 

Great job PreSonus... and of course VSL.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Just loaded 5.2 today. WOW WOW WOW! Loving the VSL integration. This has kind of brought me back to the VSL fold because of it to be honest. Playing through all my VSL libraries now and loving it.
> 
> Great job PreSonus... and of course VSL.


Thanks for the positive feedback. 

They haven't posted 5.2 for us regular users. I guess Sphere Subscribers get the goodies first. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Mar 9, 2021)

Can't find where to watch presentatiom


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2021)

Phillip Dixon said:


> Can't find where to watch presentatiom


I don't think they posted a presentation yet. They would usually have it posted on their YouTube Channel. I don't see anything yet. So .. Maybe later today.


----------



## tabulius (Mar 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I don't think they posted a presentation yet. They would usually have it posted on their YouTube Channel. I don't see anything yet. So .. Maybe later today.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2021)

They will start streaming at 9:00 AM Pacific Standard Time.

Having my coffee, getting ready to watch the stream.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 9, 2021)

The YouTube premiere is in 25 minutes...

:emoji_tropical_drink:🥁





__





Studio One 5.2 is here - with Articulation Management


In these both videos I demonstrate the new Sound Variations feature as well as working with the new VSL Synchron Player which supports Sound Variations natively: Here is the complete list of features and improvements: Version 5.2 Release Notes (March 9, 2021) New features and...




vi-control.net


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 9, 2021)

I feel elated that I jumped onto Studio One. I mean, I got in on it when it first came out years ago but it wasn't quite ready for film or symphonic work. It is now.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Mar 9, 2021)

The articulation management looks fantastic. It went from being a weak point of S1 to maybe one of the best implementations among the big DAWs. And switching via macros is going to be just dreamy.


----------



## ennbr (Mar 9, 2021)

Studio One 5.2 can be downloaded for us non Sphere users I put it on my 2 computers


----------



## AEF (Mar 9, 2021)

I really admire S1. Havent made the switch yet but I have been getting closer and closer to doing so.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 9, 2021)

AEF said:


> I really admire S1. Havent made the switch yet but I have been getting closer and closer to doing so.


it's pretty awesome. the workflow and customization is excellent.


----------



## samphony (Mar 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Okay, thanks. So far it's exactly what VE Pro offers - either locally or in the network. So I'd just wanted to hear your exact use-case.


I think @muziksculp is referring more to the DP global rack feature. I’ve already made an FR for that.


----------



## samphony (Mar 9, 2021)

Also for all VE PRO users. The instantiation-time launching and saving ve pro connected instances above 8 midi ports and 100+ audio channels is now instant @Waywyn ive tested it with 48 midi ports and 256 audio channels per instance!


----------



## Lukas (Mar 9, 2021)

But the DP global rack feature is not outside the program, right...?


----------



## samphony (Mar 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> But the DP global rack feature is not outside the program, right...?


Nope. But maybe lets not derail this thread and move to a separate one to discuss such features?


----------



## samphony (Mar 9, 2021)

Kevperry777 said:


> The articulation management looks fantastic. It went from being a weak point of S1 to maybe one of the best implementations among the big DAWs. And switching via macros is going to be just dreamy.


Hopefully a note bound workflow will be added in the future.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 9, 2021)

*Version 5.2 Release Notes (March 9, 2021)

New features and improvements:

Recording and Mixing*
o Increased buffer for Retrospective Recording
o Splitter available as a plug-in
o Micro view for Splitter in mixer
o Pan for multiple selected channels
o Improved tempo detection and approval
o External Instruments Transform

*Arrangement and Editing*
o Live arranging with Arranger Track
o New Sound Variations system and mapping editor
o Assign Sound Variations with right-click
o Control Sound Variations via remote commands and macros
o Save Sound Variations map with instrument preset
o Auto import and conversion option for existing key switch maps
o Dynamic mapping for third- party instruments (via new API for developers)
o Score View: drum notation support
o Score View: guitar tablature support
o Score View: support for multiple voices
o Improved velocity range selection in Note Editor
o “Smarter” Arrow Tool behavior in Piano View

*Live Performance*
o Arranger Track on Show Page
o Chord Track on Show Page
o Automatic Patch changes on Arranger Sections
o Alternative playback modes for Arranger Sections
o Live arranging with Arranger Track
o Updated Performance View with new pages for Arranger Sections and Patches
o Show control from Studio One Remote

*PreSonus Sphere*
o Access Workspaces from Browser
o Upload and download via drag & drop for selected file types

*General*
o Compatibility with Apple Silicon based Macs (using Rosetta 2)
o Improved ATOM SQ integration
o FaderPort integration improvements
o Studio One Remote 1.6 update
o MIDI bank change UI improvements
o Safety and recovery options
o Full-screen mode for Windows

*New commands

Arranger*
o Stop at End of Bar
o Stop at End of Section
o Set Sync Mode 1 Bar
o Set Sync Mode 2 Bars
o Set Sync Mode 4 Bars
o Set Sync Mode End
o Set Sync Mode Off
o Goto Section 1..16

*Audio*
o New Clip Version
o Separate Shared Copies

*Event*
o Separate Shared Copies
o Convert Keyswitches to Sound Variations

*Edit*
o Show Tracks with Events

*File*
o Open with Options

*Score*
o Double at Interval
o Quantize to Notation
o Rebuild Score
o Send to Voice 1
o Send to Voice 2
o Send to Voice 3
o Send to Voice 4

*Show*
o Set Section Playback Mode Continue
o Set Section Playback Mode Loop
o Set Section Playback Mode Loop and Continue
o Set Section Playback Mode Loop and Skip
o Set Section Playback Mode Stop at End
o Toggle Section Playback Mode Loop / Continue

*Sound Variation*
o Apply Variation 1..20
o Find and Apply Variation
*Track*
o Unpack Selected Layers to Tracks

*View*
o Fullscreen

*The following issues have been fixed:*
● [macOS High Sierra] Crash on loading certain songs
● [macOS] CPU spikes when using "CharacterSaw" in MaiTai or changing the "Pre"
parameter value in Room Reverb on M1 driven Macs
● [FaderPort 8/16] Control Link: autofill mappings are overwritten by static mappings
● [FaderPort 8/16] Track visibility with Studio One is not synced
● [Score Editor] Wrong playback for tremolos on 8th notes or shorter
● [Sample One XT] Potential crash while adjusting sample boundaries
● Moving events in nested folders don’t display correctly
● Swing notes not been applied correctly in the pattern editor
● "Layers follow events" resets when duplicating track
● Preview in song tempo only works with first loop
● Show Page not changing presets in certain situations
● “Bounce selection” from bar 1 w/ external instrument inaccurate
● Vienna Ensemble load time regression
● Removing plug-ins from AUX channels won’t reset latency
● Failure to import very long MP3 files
● Preview in song tempo only works with first loop
● Sends are duplicated when recalling track with side chain
● Changing time signature not working for Scratch Pads
● VU Meter shows clip before 0 dbfs
● Quantize issues with late and early 16ths
● Multi-outs saved in a Instrument+FX preset or Musicloop are not recalled correctly


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Lukas (Mar 9, 2021)

I had the honour to showcase the new Sound Variations feature in version 5.2. Hope you like it.


Sound Variations in Studio One 5.2




Sound Variations and Vienna Symphonic Library




More tutorials are coming


----------



## karender (Mar 9, 2021)

Maybe I missed it in the video, is there an option to attach the articulations to the notes?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hmmmm , My VSL stuff isn’t loading up the articulations automatically as shown is the presentation video (my BBO libraries )
Anyone else experiencing this ? Was there a ‘setup step’ I missed ?
Love the new midi smart tool , seems like an Awesome update 👍🏻


----------



## Lukas (Mar 9, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Hmmmm , My VSL stuff isn’t loading up the articulations automatically as shown is the presentation video (my BBO libraries )
> Anyone else experiencing this ? Was there a ‘setup step’ I missed ?
> Love the new midi smart tool , seems like an Awesome update 👍🏻


You need the latest version of Synchron Player which has been released TODAY. I assume do have tried this with your old Synchron Player version.


----------



## markit (Mar 9, 2021)

@Drumdude2112 Same here! Sound Variations panel is empty.

@Lukas I just installed the new version (1967) but they're not showing up. Should this be entirely automatic, or is there anything to do?


----------



## Lukas (Mar 9, 2021)

You might need to use the VST 3 version. And yes, this should populate the Sound Variation list entirely automatically.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Mar 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> You need the latest version of Synchron Player which has been released TODAY. I assume do have tried this with your old Synchron Player version.


MY MAN lol 👍🏻
Thanks that was the ticket ..All loaded right up , this is SO cool !!
Not a bad time to be well invested in VSL and a Studio One user (to which i'm both ) Happy day indeed .


----------



## easyrider (Mar 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I had the honour to showcase the new Sound Variations feature in version 5.2. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> Sound Variations in Studio One 5.2
> ...



Excellent....Please could you do a quick video on UACC and how to use them on spitfire libraries And set this up in studio one ?


----------



## Lukas (Mar 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Excellent....Please could you do a quick video on UACC and how to use them on spitfire libraries And set this up in studio one ?


I will


----------



## easyrider (Mar 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I will


Maybe @Spitfire Team will do what VSL have done


----------



## RightOnTime (Mar 9, 2021)

This is a glorious update, but am I right in thinking there's still no way to avoid one-track-per-articulation for stuff like Hollywood Strings? 

Was really hoping for something like the way Reaper or Cubase handles it (individual notes can send on different MIDI channels), especially since HOOPUS seems to have gotten lost in the post. 

This news plus VSL ditching the dongle has got me looking at their stuff a lot more seriously though!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Lukas (Mar 9, 2021)

RightOnTime said:


> This is a glorious update, but am I right in thinking there's still no way to avoid one-track-per-articulation for stuff like Hollywood Strings?


I answered this here.


----------



## RightOnTime (Mar 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I answered this here.


Thanks, I missed that! Doesn't detract from the excellence of this Sound Variations thingy, but I'm glad to know that's in the works too.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you Lukas for your videos and help....my goodness- macro articulation changing is truly a revolution for me.


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2021)

I've created a articulation macropage, optimized for the SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition, you can check it out here:




__





Vienna Synchron Player & Presonus Studio One | Sound Variations


This is a dream come true for many of us! Finally, there’s a sequencer that communicates efficiently with our Synchron Player, boosting your creative output with a simple interface! We’re stoked about the collaboration with the Presonus Studio One Team, and it’s incredible to see how convenient...




vi-control.net


----------



## Lukas (Mar 9, 2021)

Kevperry777 said:


> macro articulation changing is truly a revolution for me.


That was the idea  You can use macro buttons, shortcuts, MIDI controller buttons and the iOS / Android / Windows app. Works on my Android phone as well ... on iOS, you need an iPad.

Another tip: You can insert the "Find and Apply Variation" command several times in a macro to get an "OR" search.

*For example:*
Find and Apply Macro | 'Long'
Find and Apply Macro | 'Sustain'

...will find Sound Variations that contain "Long" or "Sustain". If both are found, the last one wins.


----------



## GtrString (Mar 9, 2021)

Oh yeah, this update saves a lot of time in so many ways! Love it.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 9, 2021)

Do I have to update my Remote software?


----------



## markit (Mar 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> You might need to use the VST 3 version. And yes, this should populate the Sound Variation list entirely automatically.


This was exactly the issue! Once I loaded the VST3, everything started to work automagically. :D
Everything works well out of the box also with custom keyswitches! So exciting!


----------



## Lukas (Mar 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Do I have to update my Remote software?


Yes - but you can't yet. Will be ready in a few days.


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> You might need to use the VST 3 version. And yes, this should populate the Sound Variation list entirely automatically.


Wasn't this one of the promises of VST3? Shouldn't this be available in all VST3 hosts? Why isn't STeinberg first out of the gate?


----------



## easyrider (Mar 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Yes - but you can't yet. Will be ready in a few days.


will I lose my Macro buttons I setup?


----------



## Lukas (Mar 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> will I lose my Macro buttons I setup?


No.



wcreed51 said:


> Wasn't this one of the promises of VST3? Shouldn't this be available in all VST3 hosts? Why isn't STeinberg first out of the gate?


VST3 only supports keyswitches.


----------



## ennbr (Mar 9, 2021)

Nice job today Lucas other than not including video tracks (someday) what an excellent update and I haven't found any bugs yet


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 9, 2021)

Lukas said:


> No.
> 
> 
> VST3 only supports keyswitches.


Not at all; everything but program change

But my point is that VST3 allows the host to bring in info from the VST


----------



## Lukas (Mar 9, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Nice job today Lucas other than not including video tracks (someday)


Thanks. Video track - I know. That would improve my workflow a lot too. Someday.


----------



## Steve Lum (Mar 9, 2021)

Simultaneous joy and frustration. This is a much welcome update but it fried my current keyswitch sets for Cinematic Studio Series e.g. strings - legato on/off was default a#0 and velocity split 0-6x/6x-127 was off/on. This sound variation update flat sets velocity to a fixed amount (default 127), so you now need two "variations", one for leg on, one for leg off. For example legato off as input A#0 activation A#0:1, legato on as input A0 activation A#0:127 (and the UI behaves differently, hiding the :127 in the editor UI when it is full value). And of course this is true down the line for any CSS/CSB/CSW keyswitch that has a velocity component for e.g. legato mode, legato on/off, con sord on/off. And staccato has four variants, pizz three, etc. - they used to be a single KS with different velocity editable per KS instance, now have to be discrete. I'm not arguing with the architecture, it's right, but those of us that had time invested in the "old way" now have technical debt.

Seems like it could be a lot of work for folks that have significant keyswitch mapping already in place.

Maybe I'm not seeing some tricky resolution to the problem besides creating new maps and going through my arrangements and fixing all the KS score.

I guess I'll convert to the CC58 control and add separate KS for legato on/off and con sord on/off. EDIT: crap, that doesn't really help, the input side is still a single pitch - arrrgh.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi Steve,

so in short, the problem is that keyswitches where you manually set a certain velocity to the notes, are now reset to 127...?

Studio 5.2 converts 5.0 / 5.1 keyswitches to the new Sound Variation format. The "old" keyswitches feature did not support velocity as a keyswitch attribute actually. So keyswitches that are converted to Sound Variations manually will get a default velocity of 127. Of course you can adjust that now with the new Sound Variations... but it's true that if you used this method to directly adjust the velocity of the keyswitch notes, this needs some tweaking in 5.2.

*However there's an easy workaround:*

In version 5.1, open the Keyswitches Editor and press "Clear". This clears the keyswitches list. (Make sure to save it as a preset before if you haven't already.) Do this for the tracks with "problematic" velocity sensitive keyswitches. Then save your song (new copy - of course). This should be open and play fine in 5.2. So now you can decide if you create unique Sound Variations for the different articulations (including velocity values) and adapt your "old" keyswitches to the new ones.

And if you like, you can "Enable Key Switches" in the Sound Variation Editor and convert your keyswitch notes manually:


----------



## Steve Lum (Mar 10, 2021)

Lukas said:


> The "old" keyswitches feature did not support velocity as a keyswitch attribute actually. So keyswitches that are converted to Sound Variations manually will get a default velocity of 127.


Thanks Lukas, very much. In fact, in 5.1, the velocity attribute was exposed and was editable in the inspector area, which is how I would set one velocity or another for any specific "band" on the keyswitch track. So while I had only one KS for legato, for instance, I could set the velocity low for off on one band and high on another to get the needed action.

I just went ahead and created new maps but the old ones needed to be thrown away because of the tight grouping in Alex's primary scheme (roughly C0-F#0 through all arts).

So my new mapping looks like this (warning to readers, I haven't tested the specific breakdowns in stacc, pizz, but they are close and may take another pass at edit after testing - also activation seq showing e.g. C 0 is actually C 0:127, the UI drops the secondary parameter at full scale).


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

Looks good!

However I personally tend not to create single Sound Variations for "Legato" on / off and "Con Sordino" on / off. I think when you're editing it's more comfortable to pack them into folders so you can directly select the "Con Sordino" version or the "default" version for each articulation.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What is the name for this new Auto-Key-switching feature they have for VSL, so we can request it to be implemented by OT, and Spitfire, and possibly other developers too ?
> 
> EDIT : Maybe it's called Articulation Auto-Mapping ? or ... ?


It's just "Sound Variation API". And here is all information about that:









Sound Variation API now availble | PreSonus Software


Studio One 5.2 and later supports the new Sound Variation API freely available to all plug-in and host developers.




www.presonus.software


----------



## Steve Lum (Mar 10, 2021)

Lukas said:


> However I personally tend not to create single Sound Variations for "Legato" on / off and "Con Sordino" on / off. I think when you're editing it's more comfortable to pack them into folders so you can directly select the "Con Sordino" version or the "default" version for each articulation.


Sure, I am just following the convention set up by Alex which is to have those toggles as discrete keyswitches (A#0 and B#0 in this case). In your method you still need to have a separate input value for each, right?

You probably know CSS well, so forgive me for stating what may be obvious, but the philosophy is one patch for all arts - there are eight primary articulations. Five of those can use legato, all eight can use sordino. Sustain has two sub-options, staccato has four, pizz has three, etc. If you flatten out all of the combinations you end up with 44 permutations. I think this is why Alex built it the way he did, to limit the total number of KS you need to select a specific combination. 44 KS doesn't fit below the bass range (I realize bass doesn't have harmonics art, so cheating a little here).

In any case, we can achieve what we like and I must be sure to emphasize that I am over-the-moon happy about the new sound variations system. It is my humble opinion that Presonus is starting to create some serious daylight between itself and the competition.

And thanks again Lukas for your time and comments, loved your videos. Same goes for the rest of your partners in crime (chris, gregor, joe).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 10, 2021)

wcreed51 said:


> Wasn't this one of the promises of VST3? Shouldn't this be available in all VST3 hosts? Why isn't STeinberg first out of the gate?



I have the same question. The vst3 api includes this same kind of two way communication that enables the plugin to notify the host of all the known articulations. Additionally, the articulations are selected via api, I believe, rather then midi. It’s up to the daw to convert from midi keyswitches into api calls.

That has been part of vst3 for ten years and nobody uses it except for maybe Steinberg.

Not sure why presonus chose to do something new and proprietary, I would be curious to hear the reasons for that decision, but IMHO that makes it even less likely to see wide adoption, then vst3. Still it’s nice to see that vsl is giving it a go and showing people what is possible, it might go somewhere.

The new articulation mapping in S1 looks like a significant improvement but still needs more, like channelizing support and per-articulation latency adjustment, but I like the direction presonus is going. I hope MOTU is taking notes.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

Steve Lum said:


> Sure, I am just following the convention set up by Alex which is to have those toggles as discrete keyswitches (A#0 and B#0 in this case). In your method you still need to have a separate input value for each, right?
> 
> You probably know CSS well, so forgive me for stating what may be obvious, but the philosophy is one patch for all arts - there are eight primary articulations. Five of those can use legato, all eight can use sordino. Sustain has two sub-options, staccato has four, pizz has three, etc. If you flatten out all of the combinations you end up with 44 permutations. I think this is why Alex built it the way he did, to limit the total number of KS you need to select a specific combination. 44 KS doesn't fit below the bass range (I realize bass doesn't have harmonics art, so cheating a little here).


Yes, the approach I mention would require having one Sound Variation for each combination - that's true and that's quite a long list. But you can group them into folders. And there's something that maybe should be pointed out more clearly: You don't necessarily need to use the input keyswitches. You only need them if you want to access them via keys on your MIDI keyboard. I personally don't use "real" keyswitches anymore since Studio One 5.2 because I assign the articulations I need to buttons on my MIDI controller directly (as I show in the video intro) or I use my iPad for that. And I only have the 15 most used articulation assign to my keyboard (because my Axiom Pro 49 has 15 buttons  ).

This works great with CSS too. But - for instance - I usually don't switch CS patches while playing. I select an articulation from the list and then I start recording. Afterwards, I can edit and design different Sound Variations.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

Lukas said:


> VST3 only supports keyswitches.





wcreed51 said:


> Not at all; everything but program change
> 
> But my point is that VST3 allows the host to bring in info from the VST





Dewdman42 said:


> The vst3 api includes this same kind of two way communication that enables the plugin to notify the host of all the known articulations. [...]
> 
> That has been part of vst3 for ten years



Could you enlighten me on where to find this in the VST 3 SDK? I only see keyswitch support:








Dewdman42 said:


> Additionally, the articulations are selected via api, I believe, rather then midi. It’s up to the daw to convert from midi keyswitches into api calls.


See above. Can you point me to the source of your information? By the way, this is what the Sound Variations API does.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Steve Lum (Mar 10, 2021)

Lukas said:


> And there's something that maybe should be pointed out more clearly: You don't necessarily need to use the input keyswitches. You only need them if you want to access them via keys on your MIDI keyboard.


This is the key, the connection I wasn't making. I re-worked my map, and sure enough I used folders, and there are no KS at all. I was sort of looking for this when trying to find my way - as you already knew (me not so much) there is a "dash" at the top of the pitch menu one can use to say "no associated pitch please", that, on top of disabling keyswitches as a meta selection. So, in essence, one can create a straight sound variation mapping setup completely unattached to any external input <- THIS IS GLORIOUS ! ! !

All done, all good.

Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 10, 2021)

> See above. Can you point me to the source of your information? By the way, this is what the Sound Variations API does.



I am away from computer today but will dig up some info later. But yes I agree that the sound variation thing sounds just like what is already provided by vst3. It’s not clear to me why presonus would have created a proprietary system when they could have used the vst3 sdk to accomplish the same thing in a more universal way. There could be specific reasons but I’d be curious what they are. I feel it’s unlikely that this sound variations proprietary system will get wide adoption, because it’s proprietary and meanwhile vst3 had been widely available for ten years and until now nobody except Steinberg makes use of the built in stuff like this.

Another fact about vst3 is that it has some design problems when using cc switches. And pc too. Under certain situations. But using vst3’s articulation framework would have worked around those design problems, that is how vst3 is actually meant to be used, it was NEVER intended by Steinberg that keyswitches should be handled as midi events inside plugins. But more to the point, If presonus had built their sound variations in a way that it’s expecting to send midi key switch events to the plugin the “normal” pseudo vst3 way while using their own proprietary system for letting S1 know the articulation map to use, then it may end up inheriting the same vst3 design problems as before, which they could have solved by using vst3 as intended by Steinberg. 

Many unanswered questions here I’ll leave it at that. I am happy to see something happening which may motivate all daw and plugin makers to get their heads together and make better integration for articulation handling so at least they are taking a step forward. I just am curious why they chose to make something proprietary instead of use vst3 in a way that might encourage wider adoption and acceptance. There very well could be valid reasons, vst3 paradigm in its own has some design flaws as I mentioned but like it or not that is the plugin standard rolling forward for a while.

I guess some plugins are still only VST2, such as kontakt, so that might be a reason to make proprietary system in order to use it with kontakt and others in the near term


----------



## clonewar (Mar 10, 2021)

Ben said:


> I've created a articulation macropage, optimized for the SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition, you can check it out here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Ben, is Sound Variation support also coming for VI Pro?


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> I am away from computer today but will dig up some info later. But yes I agree that the sound variation thing sounds just like what is already provided by vst3. It’s not clear to me why presonus would have created a proprietary system when they could have used the vst3 sdk to accomplish the same thing in a more universal way.


It's not what is already provided by VST3.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> I feel it’s unlikely that this sound variations proprietary system will get wide adoption, because it’s proprietary


What about ARA? 


https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=ACID_Pro_Next&action=edit&redlink=1 (ACID Pro Next)MAGIXN/AVersion 1.0.3.32 or later[10]Studio OnePreSonusVersion 2 or later[1]Version 4 or later[7]Cakewalk / SonarBandLab Technologies / CakewalkVersion X3 or later[11]Version 2019.05 or later[12]Waveform / TracktionTracktion Software CorporationVersion 5 or later[13]N/ASamplitude ProMagixVersion X3 or later[14]Version X5 or later[15]Logic Pro XApple Inc.N/AVersion 10.4 or later[6]REAPERCockosN/AVersion 5.97 or later[16]NuendoSteinbergN/AVersion 10.1 or later[17]Cubase


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 10, 2021)

Lukas said:


> It's not what is already provided by VST3.



Why not?


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

*What *is provided by VST3?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 10, 2021)

I explained it above. It appears you just want to argue. Good luck


----------



## studioj (Mar 10, 2021)

Steinberg hasn't touched expression maps in over a decade I think. Why would any dev commit time to VST3 keyswitches? This Sound Variations system seems much more viable to me. and likely simpler, keep in mind that NI doesn't even make VST3 plugs! and they are maybe the biggest plugin dev on the planet?


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> I explained it above. It appears you just want to argue. Good luck


No, actually you did not explain anything. You just claimed a few things. You said VST3 would already allow the same things. Feel free to tell us some facts.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 10, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> I explained it above. It appears you just want to argue. Good luck


Are you a Studio One Pro 5 user ?

I'm guessing you are a Cubase user.  Enjoy Expression Maps.


----------



## Babe (Mar 10, 2021)

Stacking arts in BWW multis doesn't work right. Let's say I have a sustain and a potato both stacked with a staccato. The sustain works find but when the music changs to the port, the art doesn't change. Putting the art change a bit ahead of it's time works, sometimes. It depends what art I'm coming from and where I'm going.


----------



## Ben (Mar 10, 2021)

clonewar said:


> @Ben, is Sound Variation support also coming for VI Pro?


Could be, but I don't think it will happen before the transition from eLicenser to iLok is completed.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Mar 10, 2021)

Ben said:


> Could be, but I don't think it will happen before the transition from eLicenser to iLok is completed.


This and VEP will make me switch DAWs!


----------



## Dietz (Mar 10, 2021)

Babe said:


> Let's say I have a sustain and a *potato* both stacked with a staccato.


Now I'm hungry. 8-)


----------



## typewriter (Mar 10, 2021)

Seems this does only work with synchron Player inserted directly. Synchron Player via VePro it is not recognised. Something for the next update.


----------



## Babe (Mar 10, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Now I'm hungry. 8-)


I hope you're not too hungry. You'll get only a short potato.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Are you a Studio One Pro 5 user ?
> 
> I'm guessing you are a Cubase user.  Enjoy Expression Maps.


I'm actually more of a LogicPro user, but I have no stake in any stupid debates about DAW's. If StudioOne rises high enough I will switch over in a heart beat. its not quite there yet, but that's another story.

By the the way, the VST3 specification has nothing to do with expression maps. It has to do with the way DAW's and Plugins communicate. VST3 is a standard used by Cubase, DP, Reaper StudioOne and many other host software. It is not unique only to Cubase.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 10, 2021)

Lukas said:


> No, actually you did not explain anything. You just claimed a few things. You said VST3 would already allow the same things. Feel free to tell us some facts.



As I said earlier, I was away from my computer all day today and unable to respond with more detail. 

you might have quoted this already but....

https://steinbergmedia.github.io/vst3_doc/vstinterfaces/keyswitch.html
See the following text:



> In order to help the creation of such a map, VST 3.5 defines a new interface Steinberg::Vst::IKeyswitchController. If an instrument plug-in supports such an interface, the host can get the current set of used key switches from the plug-in (megatrigg / articulation: Steinberg::Vst::KeyswitchInfo) for a given channel of a event bus, and then automatically use them (like in *Cubase 6*) to create a VST Expression Map.



Alright, so I would sincerely like to know what is different about that and the proprietary API that PreSonus is using to basically do the same thing? Why not use VST3 for it? I'm not meaning to criticize anyone, just asking a sincere question. If you start another DAW-war argument, I'm out. if you know the answer I'd be interested to know why go proprietary when the VST3 spec seems to already include that kind of functionality in a more universal way.

As I said already, there very well may be some valid reason, I'm simply curious what that is.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

I've already answered this above.

VST3 does keyswitches (keyswitch: a note with a certain pitch - or more precise: or range of notes).

Sound Variation API does activation sequences which can include Note On, Note Off, Note On+Off, MIDI CC (Controller), program change, bank change - and any combination of those. Sound variations can contain arbitrary metadata and support more features like nested folder structures, prepending folder names to the variation caption, ... .

The feature set is entirely different.

You can read this in detail in the official API documentation:



https://www.presonussoftware.com/media/pages/developer/551638369-1615312999/presonus-plug-in-extensions.pdf


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 10, 2021)

VST3 can do all that too. 

VST3 uses NoteExpression API for what you are listing above.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

I have given you all the information you need. It requires some basic technical understanding of these technologies.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hey listen I have no skin in the game for VST3, I am actually a critic of VST3 most times. I'm just asking questions, not answered so far. and that's fine, if you don't really know, you don't really know. You should lighten up though Lukas I'm not your enemy.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 10, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> I'm actually more of a LogicPro user, but I have no stake in any stupid debates about DAW's. If StudioOne rises high enough I will switch over in a heart beat. its not quite there yet, but that's another story.
> 
> By the the way, the VST3 specification has nothing to do with expression maps. It has to do with the way DAW's and Plugins communicate. VST3 is a standard used by Cubase, LogicPro, DP, Reaper StudioOne and many other host software. It is not unique only to Cubase.


Does Logic Pro X Support VST3 ? I don't see that in their specs. 

Presonus Studio One Pro 5.2 developers would not waste their time, energy, and money if the VST3 specs were able to deliver everything they needed. Just common sense. Chill out.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Does Logic Pro X Support VST3 ? I don't see that in their specs.



No it does not. not sure the point? You accused me of being a "cubase" user, as if that makes me your enemy. I am not, I am mainly LogicPro, though I own a copy of both Cubase and S1 (and some others). But this topic is not about LogicPro nor anything related to AU. And I'm not your enemy.



muziksculp said:


> Presonus Studio One Pro 5.2 developers would not waste their time, energy, and money if the VST3 specs were able to deliver everything they needed. Just common sense. Chill out.



I'm not that one that needs to chill out. I'm just asking a simple question out of curiosity. You guys are the ones jumping down my throat about it. I will never assume that developers from any company always do the right or smart thing...ironically VST3 is a great example of them not entirely doing the right thing!!! And if someone can explain to me how and why the new PreSonus proprietary interface is superior to whatever is offered in VST3 I will be quite content to learn about it.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 10, 2021)

@Dewdman42 ,

Sorry, but I had to use the useful Ignore button for the first time.


----------



## clonewar (Mar 10, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> VST3 is a standard used by Cubase, LogicPro, DP, Reaper StudioOne and many other host software. It is not unique only to Cubase.


Logic supports VST3 now?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 10, 2021)

clonewar said:


> Logic supports VST3 now?


oh yea thanks for the typo remark will fix. take LogicPro off that list for sure!

you guys are really confrontational. I'm out of here. I'm not getting my question answered anyway.

ps - one StudioOne upgrade sale was just lost


----------



## clonewar (Mar 10, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> oh yea thanks for the typo remark will fix. take LogicPro off that list for sure!
> 
> you guys are really confrontational. I'm out of here. I'm not getting my question answered anyway.
> 
> ps - one StudioOne upgrade sale was just lost


I wasn’t trying to be confrontational, it was a genuine question.

Back to the topic.. Since Presonus has already implemented VST3 I’d suspect that if they could’ve achieved the same feature set through the VST3 spec they would’ve gone that route. It looks like there’s more data being shared back to the host in S1’s implementation.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 10, 2021)

Could be the case. Anyway I'm really off the discussion now...its not pleasant in here.


----------



## Ben (Mar 10, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> And if someone can explain to me how and why the new PreSonus proprietary interface is superior to whatever is offered in VST3 I will be quite content to learn about it.











Definition of PROPRIETARY


one that possesses, owns, or holds exclusive right to something; specifically : proprietor… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com






> proprietary -> one that possesses, owns, or holds exclusive right to something








It's already by definition not proprietary, but an open API everyone is welcome to integrate (at least that's what I remember from the release-presentation).

I can't comment on the difference to the VST3 keyswitch specification (I havn't looked into it), but if it were sufficient, ours and Studio One's developers would not have created a separat API for this use-case.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

Ben said:


> an open API everyone is welcome to integrate


That's entirely correct 

And because I already received some e-mails regarding this: Other DAW developers can implement this API as well (same as with ARA).


----------



## JPQ (Mar 10, 2021)

These who think how these studio one keyswithces defined (you need plugin be open to get this editing window available) but keyswitch in this list can have colour name (and also folders supported if you want group them). this kind selection can send when you select his kind messages:
Note On+NoteOff where you give note,and velocity
Note Off what sae parametes what first one
Note On and same applies this.
Program Change what gets single parameter.
Controller where you give CC numbert and its value
Bank change what has two numbers. you can do list of these. what can have at least 12 this kind parts of this controller.
and input has note what sends such message. and seems you can even fo it without giving note value at least dont warns anything when i set in clear. and also have setting momentary what i dont know what it does.(my native tongue is not english) i feel when i look translator affects single note only maybe. Sounds really amazing when some libraries use modwheel articulation switch as well.

I just looked how this work becouse its really amazing feature makes so happy when i buyed Studio One local musican recommended it. even he uses itself Cubase if i remember correctly. Only notation symbols dont send messages what i qucikly tested and you cannot notate pizz. for example. notation is still limited in but we have hope.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 10, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I had the honour to showcase the new Sound Variations feature in version 5.2. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> Sound Variations in Studio One 5.2
> ...



When i looked itself part of gui looks really amazing becouse some use even modwheel to keyswitch subseleciton.


----------



## Lukas (Mar 10, 2021)

JPQ said:


> . and also have setting momentary what i dont know what it does.


The Momentary option will hold the keyswitch notes added to the Activation Sequence list only for the duration of this Sound Variation block. This is needed for certain instruments that use this kind of "hold mode" keyswitches and fall back to a default articulation afterwards (for example some of Eduardo Tarilonte's libraries).


----------



## JPQ (Mar 10, 2021)

Lukas said:


> The Momentary option will hold the keyswitch notes added to the Activation Sequence list only for the duration of this Sound Variation block. This is needed for certain instruments that use this kind of "hold mode" keyswitches and fall back to a default articulation afterwards (for example some of Eduardo Tarilonte's libraries).


Amazing you counted even these. sometimes smaller products are forgotten their special needs. and generally dislike this kind keyswitches becouse makes harder play such sound with keys directly.


----------



## Babe (Mar 11, 2021)

Log


Dewdman42 said:


> oh yea thanks for the typo remark will fix. take LogicPro off that list for sure!
> 
> you guys are really confrontational. I'm out of here. I'm not getting my question answered anyway.
> 
> ps - one StudioOne upgrade sale was just lost


LogicPro-that's a hell of a typo. More like a brain fart.


----------



## gst98 (Mar 11, 2021)

As a non-S1 user I'm curious, so is this a more advanced version of expmaps and art sets? what is the need for Logic and Cubase to adopt it? What functionality is there that doesn't already exist? 

The automapping of sets does look really cool, but the problem I see is VSL is pretty much the only big dev who has made comprehensive expression maps and art sets for their products. I know AudioBro has started now as well, and there are a couple of SF ones. For example if OT can't be bothered to make expression maps (even when all the ownsers and staff use Cubase) then how likely is it for them to spend time adopting this? Nevertheless, it is a really cool timesaver I've often wanted everytime I making a template.


----------



## Babe (Mar 11, 2021)

I think I solved the problem with OT Capsule Multis. Earlier, I said that if you stacked 2 arts, such as Port+Stac then change to Sus+Stac, nothing will change. It appears that the 2nd listed art will change. If you go from P+S to Sus+Sfz, your end up with P+Sfz. If you change from a stacked to a single art, the 1st listed stack art will hang around. i.e P+S to Sus, will result in P+S.

Solution: Create your stacks using separate KS than your non stacks. Have a KS for Port, Stac, and another for Port+Stac. In every art, you have to have a note off for every stacked KS. The off KS has to be before the note on KS. 

There may be some other peculiarities but for now, I'm done experimenting for the night.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 11, 2021)

I have a purely factual question about the relationship between the Presonus API and VST3. I hesitate to ask because of the heat this is generating and I don't want to contribute to that. But I am curious.

I note that VSL's implementation is VST3 only, meaning that their VST2 plugins don't communicate articulation information to Studio One. (I don't know about UJAM, the other developer that has announced support for the API.) So my question is, does the Studio One API require VST3 or can any part of it work with VST2 plugins?

If the answer is that the API requires VST3, wouldn't it be reasonable to say that the Studio One API is an extension of the existing VST3 spec, rather than a reinvention of the same wheel?


----------



## Lukas (Mar 11, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I note that VSL's implementation is VST3 only, meaning that their VST2 plugins don't communicate articulation information to Studio One. (I don't know about UJAM, the other developer that has announced support for the API.) So my question is, does the Studio One API require VST3 or can any part of it work with VST2 plugins?


Maybe @Ben can answer the VSL part of the question. As far as I know, it has just been added to the VST3 version of Synchron Player.

The Sound Variation API allows that for VST2 plug-ins too.


----------



## Ben (Mar 11, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Maybe @Ben can answer that. As far as I know, it has just been added for VST3 in Synchron Player.


Yes, at the moment it is only added to the VST3 variant of the Synchron Player.


----------



## richhickey (Mar 11, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> I am away from computer today but will dig up some info later. But yes I agree that the sound variation thing sounds just like what is already provided by vst3. It’s not clear to me why presonus would have created a proprietary system when they could have used the vst3 sdk to accomplish the same thing in a more universal way. There could be specific reasons but I’d be curious what they are. I feel it’s unlikely that this sound variations proprietary system will get wide adoption, because it’s proprietary and meanwhile vst3 had been widely available for ten years and until now nobody except Steinberg makes use of the built in stuff like this.
> 
> Another fact about vst3 is that it has some design problems when using cc switches. And pc too. Under certain situations. But using vst3’s articulation framework would have worked around those design problems, that is how vst3 is actually meant to be used, it was NEVER intended by Steinberg that keyswitches should be handled as midi events inside plugins. But more to the point, If presonus had built their sound variations in a way that it’s expecting to send midi key switch events to the plugin the “normal” pseudo vst3 way while using their own proprietary system for letting S1 know the articulation map to use, then it may end up inheriting the same vst3 design problems as before, which they could have solved by using vst3 as intended by Steinberg.
> 
> ...


VST3 is proprietary, as was VST2, as evidenced by Steinberg ripping it away from devs. The only thing that's not proprietary is MIDI, and MIDI 2 also has features for patch discovery etc. We're moving to a world where every DAW is an island and interop is a thing of the past. What goes into a MIDI file export when you use these proprietary plugin extensions? I hope DP doubles down on MIDI 2, because not every DAW will get uptake of its proprietary "we know better than MIDI" ideas. As things become more proprietary there will be winners and losers, the biggest losers being musicians who'd like to be able to move their musical work between applications.


----------



## Tronam (Mar 11, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I have a purely factual question about the relationship between the Presonus API and VST3. I hesitate to ask because of the heat this is generating and I don't want to contribute to that. But I am curious.
> 
> I note that VSL's implementation is VST3 only, meaning that their VST2 plugins don't communicate articulation information to Studio One. (I don't know about UJAM, the other developer that has announced support for the API.) So my question is, does the Studio One API require VST3 or can any part of it work with VST2 plugins?
> 
> If the answer is that the API requires VST3, wouldn't it be reasonable to say that the Studio One API is an extension of the existing VST3 spec, rather than a reinvention of the same wheel?


It wouldn't make sense to bind this to VST3 because then they wouldn't have a universal API to cover both VST and AU. If I'm understanding all of this correctly, Studio One's open API is plugin format agnostic. VST2 is officially "dead", at least according to Steinberg, so it wouldn't surprise me if future thinking features like this would not be added to the VST2 versions of plugins. Why put a lot of additional development effort into a dead format if all of the major DAWs now support VST3?


----------



## Ben (Mar 11, 2021)

richhickey said:


> VST3 is proprietary


Yes, and no: It has a dual license: For commercial products you need to get a proprietary license, for open source projects you can use the GPLv3 license:






Log In - Steinberg Developer Help







developer.steinberg.help







Tronam said:


> so it wouldn't surprise me if future thinking features like this would not be added to the VST2 versions of plugins.


The API is available for VST2 as well, but currently we do not include this feature in our VST2 variant of the Synchron Player.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 11, 2021)

Well, Sound Variations have put S1 over the edge for me. I've started building out my template to mimic the one I have in Cubase today (wish I had an assistant that I could pay to do this...). My CPU performance tests show S1 is better than Cubase on my Mac. The Color Toolbar 2.2 extension really helps reduce my complaints about not enough colors. And with Mix Scenes + Visibility improvements, it should be pretty feasible to run a large disabled template and not go crazy. I really can't think of anything in Cubase at the moment that I'll miss in S1 and some of the workflow / window management is much preferable in S1.


----------



## richhickey (Mar 11, 2021)

Ben said:


> The API is available for VST2 as well, but currently we do not include this feature in our VST2 variant of the Synchron Player.


Please support this for VST2. I don't use VST3 due to its poor support for MIDI.


----------



## Ben (Mar 11, 2021)

richhickey said:


> Please support this for VST2. I don't use VST3 due to its poor support for MIDI.


We might add this feature in future. (it's the first time I hear about poor MIDI support of VST3 plugins. In my experience the plugins I use, including our plugins run in VST3 as well as the VST2 variants, and often wven better)


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 11, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Well, Sound Variations have put S1 over the edge for me. I've started building out my template to mimic the one I have in Cubase today (wish I had an assistant that I could pay to do this...). My CPU performance tests show S1 is better than Cubase on my Mac. The Color Toolbar 2.2 extension really helps reduce my complaints about not enough colors. And with Mix Scenes + Visibility improvements, it should be pretty feasible to run a large disabled template and not go crazy. I really can't think of anything in Cubase at the moment that I'll miss in S1 and some of the workflow / window management is much preferable in S1.


Did you buy Art Conductor for S1 ? 

https://vi-control.net/community/th...ne-7000-sound-variations.106772/#post-4782092


----------



## LynxUK (Mar 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Did you buy Art Conductor for S1 ?
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/🅱️-art-conductor-now-available-for-studio-one-7000-sound-variations.106772/#post-4782092


After buying Art Conductor, I have to say, that I'm not really bothered if anybody beyond VSL add the automagic import of keyswitching. Sure that kind of functionality would be icing on the cake.
I'm a heavy user of Spitfire stuff, so the inclusion of UACC KS is stellar on Presonus's part, and with Art Conductor, it wraps it up into a nice organized folder. The amount of libraries covered in Art Conductor is impressive.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Did you buy Art Conductor for S1 ?
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/🅱️-art-conductor-now-available-for-studio-one-7000-sound-variations.106772/#post-4782092


I sure did and similar to @LynxUK , I don't really care if developers don't integrate with automatic import of keyswitches. If Art Conductor didn't exist, it would be much more useful - or if you really don't want spend the $70 - but who knows how long you'll be waiting for this API integration.


----------



## EgM (Mar 11, 2021)

richhickey said:


> Please support this for VST2. I don't use VST3 due to its poor support for MIDI.



What? Please elaborate


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I sure did and similar to @LynxUK , I don't really care if developers don't integrate with automatic import of keyswitches. If Art Conductor didn't exist, it would be much more useful - or if you really don't want spend the $70 - but who knows how long you'll be waiting for this API integration.


Developers have to stay competitive....so I’m sure they will implement this feature in no time....I don’t know how much work is involved but the more people request the feature the more likely they are to program it.


----------



## EgM (Mar 11, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Developers have to stay competitive....so I’m sure they will implement this feature in no time....I don’t know how much work is involved but the more people request the feature the more likely they are to program it.



They will  Studio One is very popular!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 11, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Developers have to stay competitive....so I’m sure they will implement this feature in no time....I don’t know how much work is involved but the more people request the feature the more likely they are to program it.


That's true, but I'm skeptical they are going to get NI, SINE, Opus, and Spitfire support within the next 6 months. We shall see.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2021)

EgM said:


> They will  Studio One is very popular!


VSL will play the Influential role of dragging the others up to speed.


----------



## richhickey (Mar 12, 2021)

EgM said:


> What? Please elaborate











Expression Maps and selection via CC


This is quite relevant, and explains the problem. The problem is this: VST3 does not fully and correctly support MIDI. Full stop. It has its own ideas about events and parameters, and thinks it is smarter than decades of industry standards and is entitled to replace them with its own ideas. I...




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## gyprock (Mar 12, 2021)

I've opened the Forest Gump example file (from VSL site - myVSL) and have a question about the controller mappings. When I'm in the piano roll (e.g. Violin 1) I see all the used controllers but the naming on the tabs are incremented by 1 as follows:

Ctrl 1-8 maps to CC7 (volume)

Ctrl 1-29 maps to CC28 (vel.xf switch on/off)

Ctrl 1-3 maps to CC2 (vel.xf)

Ctrl 1-12 maps to CC11 (expression)

Ctrl 1-11 maps to CC10 (This is normally pan but I can't see any mapping for this in the Synchron Player. It is set to 64. Is it of use in this demo file?)

Thanks in advance


----------



## yellow_lupine (Mar 13, 2021)

I suppose that's a problem with VSL Synchron Player, because if I load up a Vienna Instruments Pro plugin, all MIDI CC are correctly named. Maybe @Ben can help here


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 13, 2021)

samphony said:


> Also for all VE PRO users. The instantiation-time launching and saving ve pro connected instances above 8 midi ports and 100+ audio channels is now instant @Waywyn ive tested it with 48 midi ports and 256 audio channels per instance!


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 13, 2021)

samphony said:


> Also for all VE PRO users. The instantiation-time launching and saving ve pro connected instances above 8 midi ports and 100+ audio channels is now instant @Waywyn ive tested it with 48 midi ports and 256 audio channels per instance!


Just did a quick test. Everything is awesome. Studio One is awesome. Best DAW for me out there and I have tested a lot ... but still visibility functions when using above 1000 tracks takes around 5-10 seconds to switch. However, I am trusting the team and know that this will probably change in an upcoming patch.


----------



## samphony (Mar 13, 2021)

Waywyn said:


> but still visibility functions when using above 1000 tracks takes around 5-10 seconds to switch. However, I am trusting the team and know that this will probably change in an upcoming patch.


Let’s roll the dice @Lukas


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> I suppose that's a problem with VSL Synchron Player, because if I load up a Vienna Instruments Pro plugin, all MIDI CC are correctly named. Maybe @Ben can help here


I'm unsure what causes this, but I'll check with our devs and if needed we'll contact Presonus so it gets fixed.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


>



You can download this Studio One project from MyVSL and check it out yourself!


----------



## Lukas (Mar 13, 2021)

...and six other (partly well-known) pieces as well. Pretty cool.


----------



## Steve Lum (Mar 13, 2021)

Thanks for making me cry.


----------



## gyprock (Mar 13, 2021)

Ben said:


> You can download this Studio One project from MyVSL and check it out yourself!


Can you give a recommendation on min system requirements to play back this demo without clicks, pops and stuttering? - and without changing any mix presets in the synchron player or S1 mixer. I'm on a late 2015 iMac (3.3GHz i7) with 16GB and my sample libraries are on Samsung T5 SSD drives connected to a hub. I'm running Mojave.

I can't play this even with max buffer settings (2048 - RME Babyface Pro). I've also set the dropout protection to Max. My understanding is that I probably wouldn't gain much CPU if I've already got my audio buffer maxed out.

With my system I can solo a single section e.g. strings and I have just enough CPU to playback. I still get the occasional spike when there are denser passages.

Would more RAM improve the situation or is this a CPU issue because of the convolution reverb mix setting in many instances of the synchron player.

Is it time for me to upgrade?


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2021)

gyprock said:


> my sample libraries are on Samsung T5 SSD drives


These drives are formatted with FAT when you get them, but the FAT file-system decreases performacne of sample streaming significatly. Please double check your drives file-system and consider reformatting it to APFS or MacOS (Journaled).
*Warning*: Formatting a drive will delete all data from it - make sure to move everything to a backup location before changing the file-system!



gyprock said:


> I've also set the dropout protection to Max.


I have set Studio One's dropout protection to minimal; I get dropouts with every other setting.


----------



## gyprock (Mar 13, 2021)

Ben said:


> These drives are formatted with FAT when you get them, but the FAT file-system decreases performacne of sample streaming significatly. Please double check your drives file-system and consider reformatting it to APFS or MacOS (Journaled).


They are all APFS. I confirmed with the disk utility. I converted them when I purchased them after having read of the performance setting in the default configuration.

I had the the dropout protection to minimum when I first opened the demo file. I think it is the default in S1.

Note that I have my RME external audio connected via a hub as well as the SSDs (on a seperate hub). Would this make any difference?

What are your system specs?


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Marc555 (Mar 14, 2021)

richhickey said:


> VST3 is proprietary, as was VST2, as evidenced by Steinberg ripping it away from devs. The only thing that's not proprietary is MIDI, and MIDI 2 also has features for patch discovery etc. We're moving to a world where every DAW is an island and interop is a thing of the past. What goes into a MIDI file export when you use these proprietary plugin extensions? I hope DP doubles down on MIDI 2, because not every DAW will get uptake of its proprietary "we know better than MIDI" ideas. As things become more proprietary there will be winners and losers, the biggest losers being musicians who'd like to be able to move their musical work between applications.


The MIDI 2.0 consortium should have seen this and propose (with marketing strategies) specific parameters in their new protocol to encourage its open source method of delivering articulation data.
Too bad LV2 is like confined to Linux.


----------



## Ben (Mar 14, 2021)

gyprock said:


> Note that I have my RME external audio connected via a hub as well as the SSDs (on a seperate hub). Would this make any difference?


Yes, this can be. Depends on how well the hub and the devices like each other. Try connecting the SSD directly to the device.


----------



## samphony (Mar 14, 2021)

Ben said:


> I'm unsure what causes this, but I'll check with our devs and if needed we'll contact Presonus so it gets fixed.



Hey Ben. This already reported. But if you could look into it and get in touch with HQ in Hamburg that would be great. The same happens with VEP as well.


----------



## Rich7 (May 27, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I had the honour to showcase the new Sound Variations feature in version 5.2. Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> Sound Variations in Studio One 5.2
> ...



Lucas you always do a great job on tutorials. I am an old arranger/composer (Ret) new to the digital world. I currently use Warp IV and SD 3 for big band jazz and EW Opus for orchestra. I was able to set up Sound Variations (sv) for Flute, Violins and Viola, but when I tried to set up the cello it would only let me enter a name for the first sv...tried entering "new variations" and then editing them ...no dice. I tried several other instruments with the same results .

I also bought the Babylon Art Conductor, but the articulations for any given instrument are many, complex and most are not understandable to me so I moved them to trash on my 2020 Mac desktop, but unable to remove the "shells"??? from the dropdown in sv.

Sometimes when I try to change an existing variation, the new variation shows up as a shadow both the existing variation. BTW my computer has 128 GB memory, 4 TB internal ssd. I use an external 2 TB ssd for my libraries.

Any thoughts on solving these issues? Keep in mind, I can drive the car as long as it works, but when it doesn't work I am not a repairman...Presonus doesn't seem to understand that many things ar clear only if known (COIK Theory) . Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Rich7 (May 27, 2021)

I live in the southeastern USA


----------



## Jobreu (May 27, 2021)

Can anyone explain why I don't have these sound variations for VSL In studio one?

Everything is up to date from eLicenser to the Synchron Player and I'm using VST3, still, nothing is showing up in studio one sound variation page... When I'm trying it with UJAM, everything works perfectly fine.


----------



## Lukas (May 27, 2021)

I'd be interested in the exact version (build) of Synchron Player you are using. Can you show a screenshot of your Sound Variation Editor and the Synchron Player with an actual patch loaded?


----------



## Jobreu (May 27, 2021)

I'm not next to that computer now, here is the screen shot i took yesterday, It looks the same after loading a patch.


----------



## Lukas (May 27, 2021)

Jobreu said:


> I'm not next to that computer now


I'm patient enough to wait (since my VSL Synchron Player works as expected)


----------



## Jobreu (May 27, 2021)

Thanks for being patient Lukas. Here you can see the newest version of synchron player loaded with a patch but new key switches showing up. Next you see the UJAM everything is there...


----------



## EgM (May 27, 2021)

Jobreu said:


> Thanks for being patient Lukas. Here you can see the newest version of synchron player loaded with a patch but new key switches showing up. Next you see the UJAM everything is there...


Make sure you choose the VST3 version of the Vienna Synchron Player, Not the AU or the VST versions and that should take care of it 

/// = VST3
VST = VST2
AU = AU

/// is what you want


----------



## Jobreu (May 27, 2021)

Thanks!! I feel like a fool now


----------



## EgM (May 27, 2021)

Jobreu said:


> Thanks!! I feel like a fool now



There are no foolish questions


----------



## ennbr (May 27, 2021)

Worth commenting the VST2 version of the new OPUS player is required for the Studio One Sound Variations to function. By default I had selected the VST3 version and found it didn't work.


----------



## EgM (May 27, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Worth commenting the VST2 version of the new OPUS player is required for the Studio One Sound Variations to function. By default I had selected the VST3 version and found it didn't work.



On MacOS or Windows?

_EDIT, EDIT2:

I checked on MacOS, VST2 (auto maps the keyswitches) and the AU version which does not.

I mentioned this a few pages ago and this goes for Windows or Mac and it's that if you add/enable other articulations, they don't auto-populate in Studio One. But a saved preset in Opus does._


----------



## ennbr (May 27, 2021)

EgM said:


> I checked on MacOS and there are only two versions, VST2 (auto maps the keyswitches) and the AU version which does not.


On the Mac OS I have all 3 plugins VST2, VST3, and AU versions but only the VST2 works this is for the OPUS plugin


----------



## EgM (May 27, 2021)

ennbr said:


> On the Mac OS I have all 3 plugins VST2, VST3, and AU versions but only the VST2 works this is for the OPUS plugin


I stand corrected, I was in folder view. Thanks


----------



## Lukas (May 28, 2021)

Jobreu said:


> Thanks!! I feel like a fool now


So you did not use the VST3 version actually?

Does it work now?


----------



## Jobreu (May 30, 2021)

Working! I thought the VST stands for VST 3... Thank you.


----------



## Jobreu (Jun 13, 2021)

EgM said:


> Make sure you choose the VST3 version of the Vienna Synchron Player, Not the AU or the VST versions and that should take care of it
> 
> /// = VST3
> VST = VST2
> ...


----------



## Jobreu (Jun 13, 2021)

/// VST3 Is not showing up, how come? I'm confused.


----------



## Babe (Jun 13, 2021)

In S1 preferences, go to advance and be sure that VST3 is checked.


----------



## Jobreu (Jun 13, 2021)

Its checked...


Babe said:


> In S1 preferences, go to advance and be sure that VST3 is checked.


----------



## Jobreu (Jun 13, 2021)

maybe I have to add this file path in locations. The problem is I don't see how I can possibly add this file In studio one. I can only get to the VST file by holding the option key when you search for Library in the Finder. But the file can't be accessed when I'm in studio one.... Please help!


----------



## yellow_lupine (Jul 24, 2021)

gyprock said:


> I've opened the Forest Gump example file (from VSL site - myVSL) and have a question about the controller mappings. When I'm in the piano roll (e.g. Violin 1) I see all the used controllers but the naming on the tabs are incremented by 1 as follows:
> 
> Ctrl 1-8 maps to CC7 (volume)
> 
> ...


@Lukas 
Hi, I'm having this same issue since I bought Studio One 5 several months ago: MIDI CCs are wrongly labeled when using VSL VST3 plugins (CC3 is labeled CC2, CC64 is labeled CC63 and so on).
Could you please tell me when this issue will be resolved?
VSL told me that's something related to how Studio One handles MIDI CC.


----------



## Lukas (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi @yellow_lupine,
PreSonus never gives information about future releases, and especially not about a "when". But even apart from that, I couldn't tell you anything about this, because I have no current information if the problem is with the VST3 plugin, with Studio One or with both. I'll be happy to check back when I get a chance, though - thanks for the reminder!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 24, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> @Lukas
> Hi, I'm having this same issue since I bought Studio One 5 several months ago: MIDI CCs are wrongly labeled when using VSL VST3 plugins (CC3 is labeled CC2, CC64 is labeled CC63 and so on).
> Could you please tell me when this issue will be resolved?
> VSL told me that's something related to how Studio One handles MIDI CC.


I don't have this issue when using VSL Synchron Player VST3 version. All CC's of the Synchron Player Faders are also named, and the names show up properly when I move a fader to automate it in S1Pro 5.3 . I'm on Windows 10. 

You should see the CC fader's name in the Synchron Player reflected in the key-editors automation tabs, i.e. Filter, Expression, Attack, ..etc. which are assigned specific CC Values in the Synch. Player. Everything works as it should here.


----------



## EgM (Jul 24, 2021)

I get this problem when I'm using VEP in VST3 under Windows 10, not with the VEP VST2 though


----------



## yellow_lupine (Jul 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I don't have this issue when using VSL Synchron Player VST3 version. All CC's of the Synchron Player Faders are also named, and the names show up properly when I move a fader to automate it in S1Pro 5.3 . I'm on Windows 10.
> 
> You should see the CC fader's name in the Synchron Player reflected in the key-editors automation tabs, i.e. Filter, Expression, Attack, ..etc. which are assigned specific CC Values in the Synch. Player. Everything works as it should here.


Yes, in Synchron Player VST3 you can use the relative CC names (filter, attack...) but not on VE Pro 7, where each CC is wrongly labeled (i.e. Ctrl 1-1-65 instead of CC64). I can't use VST2 for VE Pro 7 in Studio One because it doesn't support MIDI ports.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 25, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> Yes, in Synchron Player VST3 you can use the relative CC names (filter, attack...) but not on VE Pro 7, where each CC is wrongly labeled (i.e. Ctrl 1-1-65 instead of CC64). I can't use VST2 for VE Pro 7 in Studio One because it doesn't support MIDI ports.


So, isn't this more of an issue with VE-Pro 7 than with S1Pro 5. ? 

I also hope that VSL will update VE-Pro 7 to make it host VST3 Instruments, currently it doesn't .


----------



## yellow_lupine (Jul 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So, isn't this more of an issue with VE-Pro 7 than with S1Pro 5. ?
> 
> I also hope that VSL will update VE-Pro 7 to make it host VST3 Instruments, currently it doesn't .


I also thought that, but VSL told me it’s something related to how Studio One handles MIDI CCs 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 25, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> I also thought that, but VSL told me it’s something related to how Studio One handles MIDI CCs 🤷🏻‍♂️


That's odd. Why would S1Pro implement such an odd CC# handling scheme ? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## yellow_lupine (Jul 25, 2021)

@Ben please shed some light on it


----------



## Ben (Jul 25, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> @Ben please shed some light on it


Sorry, don't know as well. If my memory is right it works correct in Cubase, so it might be a communication issue between DAW and plugin.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 25, 2021)

@yellow_lupine & @Ben,

Yes, I confirm the issue, the CC# showing up in Studio One Pro 5 is X+1 the value of the original CC number used in Synchron Player via VE-Pro 7. Here is a pic showing this.

You can see that I used the Release CC#23 in Synchron Player (Hosted in VE-Pro 7), in Studio One Pro 5 it shows the automation data as CC#24. So, you just have to bare in mind this detail, the CC# in S1Pro is always X+1 , where X = Controller number in Synchron Player.

It's not a workflow breaker for me. But it would be nice if it was not something I have to remember all the time. 

OH.. I'm using Studio One Pro 5.3 / Windows 10


----------

